# tarjeta de GPS



## pieromoretto (May 31, 2007)

Saludos compañeros, en este caso me dirijo a ustedes para saber sobre la existencia de alguna tarjeta o modulo de GPS comercial que pueda ser utilizado en un proyecto de robótica, necesitamos controlar la posición de un robot aéreo, vamos a realizar toda la circuiteria nosotros mismos y el cerebro del proyecto será un microcontrolador.

Si conocen de la existencia de un modulo comercial sencillo de manejar a través de un micro, que su comunicación sea con el protocolo serial o algo por el estilo por favor agradecería la información

Muchas gracias


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

Hola pieromoretto, en donde trabajo usamos modulos (o tarjetas) de GPS de Globalsat:

www.usglobalsat.com

ahora migramos al modelo ET-332 que tiene un muy buen desempeño y es economico y facil de implementar:

http://www.usglobalsat.com/item.asp?itemid=102

Saludos..

PD: funciona por comunicacion serie


----------



## pieromoretto (Jun 2, 2007)

Saludos, ante todo muchas gracias por ayudar, me da curiosidad que tan confiables son ese tipo de GPS, es decir que margen de error tienen, y cada cuanto tiempo pueden tomar una medicion?. 
Como se necesita para un robot aereo, es posible conocer la altura del mismo a traves del GPS?

Muchas gracias..


----------



## JV (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola pieromoretto, por la parte de lo confiable te dire que el modelo anterior, el ET-102, ha estado en funcionamiento casi permanente arriba de varios vehiculos por mas de 5 años y el unico problema que hubo es con la bateria de backup que las reemplazamos por supercap y listo, GPS trabajando de lo mejor. Respecto al tiempo, es un parametro de programacion. Son GPS, no altimetros, al menos los que usamos.

Saludos..


----------



## pieromoretto (Jun 4, 2007)

Saludos, bueno muchas gracias amigo, seguiré investigando sobre la medición de altitud, me gustaría saber si has trabajado en la etapa de programación que interactúa con el GPS, si es así podrías decirme que tan complicado es, para hacerme una idea. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## JV (Jun 5, 2007)

Yo no programo, pero le consulte a uno de los programadores y me dijo que la programacion completa del micro para controlar el GPS le llevo 2 dias en C++, en assembler calcula 3 dias.

Saludos..


----------



## swimmercol (Ago 27, 2009)

Hola sabes de algun documento de como se le piden los datos, y el circuito ( hardware) que se usa para la conexion con un PIC. porfa es urgente para un trabajo en la universidad.

de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 27, 2009)

Holas, yo los puedo ayudar con lo de GPS y protocolo NMEA (Protocolo de comunicacion de los GPS), en mi tesis use GPS.

Por facilidad te recominedo las tarjetas GPS de Tyco son sencillas y facil de implementar, se alimentan con +3.3v y pueden mandarte datos de altitud.

Sobre lo de la peticion, el mismo GPS te actualiza datos de pocision cada segundo, y solo necesitas un puerto serial del PIC (Tx y Rx), para comunicarte con el.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 2, 2009)

pieromoretto: Recuerda que los administradores del GPS, el DoD del gobierno norteamericano, hace que el error de posicion del GPS sea, en el mejor de los casos de unos 3 metros para usos civiles. Si quieres menor error tendras que recurrir a la llamada GPS diferencial. Para una mayor precision, tendrias que pedir ayuda a los militares norteamericanos. Ellos tienen GPS de mucha mas precision.

Mira el GPS Etrex Summit que tiene altimetro y actualiza su posicion cada segundo y puede transferir datos via serial. Parece que te serviria.

Tu robot sera controlado desde tierra ? o piensan usar el GPS para que se
guie automaticamente ?. Salu2


----------



## rogeliogamberro (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola! Yo he comprado un Globalsat ET-332 y estoy intentando armar un hardware para conectarlo al puerto serie de la PC pero tengo algunas dudas:

1) Segun la hoja de datos establece que el PIN3 es de alimentacion con 3.8V~6.5V DC Power Input. Utilizo un regulador 7805??

2) El PIN 2 es Backup Battery. Lo dejo sin conexión?

3) El PIN4 es Push Button Reset Input (Active Low) coloco un pulsador (similar al circuito de RESET de un micro??)

4) PIN6 y PIN7 son TX y RX. Estos son a 3.3V o 5V?? (Pregunta mas importante!!!!!). En la hoja dice que el TX es de Output TTL level , 0V ~ 2.85V (imagino que es compatible con ambos no??)  y para RX dice que hay que ponerla a pull up de 3.5V (le pongo 10K a 3.3?? no especifica nada)

5) una vez construida la placa y conectado a la PC (con la PC configurada a 4800 bauds

6) Utilizo el software "SiRfdemo software" o me recomiendan otro??

Muchisimas gracias...


----------



## sdel (Ago 25, 2011)

hola yo el modulo que use para un proyecto es el MN5515HS lo venden en elemon.
la programacion es facil, yo uso c18 de microchip, se comunica por usart, hay varios ejemplos en internet.
yo hice un proyecto de gsm con gps como este:

http://www.mcelectronics.com.ar/trackme/clase_tracking_esp.pdf

saludos y suerte


----------



## brenn (Jul 12, 2012)

Hola, 

Así como Rogelio, quiero construir el harware complementario de un receptor GPS tengo un Origin 1410, lo que quiero es decirle al gps que me mande la posición en determinada tiempo y no que sea cada segundo. Que microcontrolador me puede servir?? Claro, también habría que hacer el programa en la pc para meter las instrucciones.


----------

